# cello Madness



## yoed

hi everyone,
I am very happy to share with you my new video clip i created for one of my instrumental music pieces from my recent album "suspended hours", the album is a pure cello music recorded only with my cello and electric cello,(multi tracking)..
would love to hear your thoughts..
have a beautiful week,

yoed


----------

